# Gauging Interest Thread, JHM short shifter for 4000's



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been talking to Jason Harbison owner of JHMotorsports about building a short shifter for the 4000 model of cars. His short shifters / modified linkages for other audi models have been nothing short of amazing and with awesome reviews and results. 
http://www.jhmotorsports.com/ 

We will be using this thread to gauge the overall interest in this product to see if it will be worth designing / manufacturing the product as far as unit numbers go. 
also what other audi models use the same exact shifter as the 4k? 
please post below to express your interest in this product, as we will be using replies in this thread to measure interest.
if you are also on Motorgeek.com please use this thread for your reply

http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...22782
thank you


----------

